
Three Reasons Why the iPad WILL Kill Amazon’s Kindle - Flemlord
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/three-reasons-why-the-ipad-will-kill-amazons-kindle/
======
bdfh42
So let me get this straight. I want an ebook reader so I will buy an iPad
which is not one but could be used a bit like one (if I did not mind the fact
that it was not actually an effective ebook reader).

Erm... I don't think so.

"And One More Thing" - The Kindle is about reading - which sort of correlates
with books. The iPad is about Steve Jobs which is about something else - maybe
some other sort of media but not books.

